# Elite Car Care - Trading at Players on Sunday!!



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Another year, a bigger and better event. Some of Europe's finest metal on display, lots of trophies to be won.

We'll have a varied range of products, all at show prices and we'll also be accepting payment by debit/credit card. :thumb:

Pop over and see us, even if it's just to say Hello! 

Alex


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Great show today and couldn't resist buying some more items ;-)


----------

